# Look 585 Wheel Alignment



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi

Just got my new look 585 mounted with Campy Record UT CT 34/50 

I seem to have a strange issue that i hope to get some input on how to handle

The symptoms are as follows: 

when 11-34: I have massive chain noise - on ispection it is caused by the chain rubbing the backside of the 50 ring when passing towards the 34!! 

when 11-50: Chain is not picked up properly by the 11 cog and cog teeth are hitting the side wall of the chain.

I cannot figure out whether i can adjust myself out of this or perhaps the front / rear alignment is shoot!? The group is mounted on a brand new look 585 frame and the wheel is installed correctly - it is centered. Therefore i suspect the crankset/wheelset to be mounted at and odd angle relative to each other which i guess means that the frame is out of alignment? 

If i could only change the wheel insertion angle then i would be able to get ret of this mis alignment. However, it doesnt seem possible on the look 585?

thanks 
ezzy


----------



## John H. (May 17, 2007)

*This doesn't sound like a frame problem*

Ezzy, 

You will get rubbing on the inside of a 50 ring when you have severe crossover (34/11) on a lot of bikes. The solution to this problem is to not use this gear combination. You really shouldn't cross the chain over like that.

In regard to the 50/11 issue, it sounds like a textbook derailleur adjustment issue. Campy provides a pretty good description of the process for dialing in the rear derailleur in the documentation that ships with the RD. You could also have a look at http://www.parktool.com/repair/. 

In any case I think your frame is fine.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

John,

Thanks for the info! I suspect i was beeing over sensitive....

I know the crossover shouldnt be done - i just dont have this problem with my centaur CT setup on my other bike - therefore i was severely puzzled that record would have this issue. 

50-11 - Yes i should be able to adjust myself out of it. i have all the info now from campagnolo for this. thanks


----------



## ducrider (Sep 16, 2005)

Ezzy,

I can't use the 34-11 combo either on my 585 without noise.
This combo will react differently on different bikes since chainstay length differs from frame to frame.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

ducrider,
yes i suspected the chainstay length to be the cause like you say. thanks for the info its a fantastic bike - i am loving it more and more for every ride!


----------

